# ICD-10 deadline



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (Apr 11, 2012)

When the ICD-10 deadline hits, will we be able to use any ICD-9 codes at all?  Or will everyone use ONLY ICD-10 codes????


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 12, 2012)

ICD-10 CM usage is based on visit date.  once the date of activation is here lets say it is OCT 1 2013, then for all visit date prior to OCt 1 2013 you use ICD-9 CM codes and for visits date Oct 1 2013 and forward you use ICD-10 CM codes.  The 5010 transaction has a one digit version indicator that will be placed on the claim to indicate whether it is an ICD-9 CM claim or an ICD-10 CM claim.  After the implementation of ICD-10 CM, ICD-9 CM will no longer be updated in anyway, only ICD-10 CM will be revised and updated regularly.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice answer, Debra!

I have one additon to add.....

When ICD-10 becomes effective, ICD-9 may still be used by worker's compensation and possibly by some auto insurance carriers.  WC and auto currently use CPT codes (and I would imagine ICD-9) that are several years old.

I think this creates problems for those billing WC or auto, but unfortunately, if you accept them, you have to bill them at their direction.


----------



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (Apr 12, 2012)

*Icd-10*

Thank you both so much for your answers.  That really makes sense to me now.


----------



## Chicoine (Apr 16, 2012)

CMS will only accept ICD 10 codes on claims for services provided on or after October 1, 2014. This means that if your provider rendered services before October 1 but submits the claim after October 1, the claims must be coded using ICD 9. Essentially, you will need a dual coding system for about 3 - 6 months until those claims for services rendered before October 1 get paid. 

This raises the question of what happens if patient is admitted to hospital on Sept 15th and discharged on October 15th - mixed codes, one or the other?  I don't know.....


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 16, 2012)

It is based on visit/admit date, if the patient is admitted prior to Sept 15 then the hospital will use ICD-9 codes when they code the discharge.  The provider will use the appropriate codes based on the date they see the patient, so the visits before OCt 1 they will use ICD-9 and the visits after oct 1 they will use ICD-10 CM.


----------



## lorrpb (May 4, 2012)

>>It is based on visit/admit date, if the patient is admitted prior to Sept 15 then the hospital will use ICD-9 codes when they code the discharge<<

I respectfully disagree. 

For the period around October 1, 2013, the usual coding rule for inpatient services will apply: the code in use on the date of discharge not the date of admission will be the one employed; therefore, if a patient is discharged on or after October 1, 2013, ICD-10 must be used.
http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2009/01/icd-10-date-of-oct-1-2013-announced/

Of course, 2013 will likely become 2014 if the proposed rule is adopted, but unless they change anything else inpatients will be coded based on date of discharge.

Lorraine Papazian-Boyce, MS, CPC
AHIMA-Approved ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer


----------

